# Work bench dimensions



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I am starting to look more and more into building a workbench as I am getting tired of using my table saw table (and out feed extension) as a workbench. It has been working good as a layout, assembly table but I am finding I need more capabilities like wood vises and bench dog functions.

I like the idea of the style of the 21st century workbench with the open center for clamping, tool trays and so on so I am thinking of that for a top as I think that will be the most versatile for what I want to do in the future. I am undecided on the base so far regarding shelving or drawers/cabinets. Cost for the workbench will be a factor so I am looking at a base made of big box store wood. I feel I can get large enough sizes to make it stable without breaking the bank. As for the top, I will spend more on good hard wood for that as I am looking more for stability and durability. I do not want to buy a pre-emade one as I WANT to build my own and learn from it.

BUT, in general, how does one go about sizing the top regarding length and width. Is there some kind of guidelines for those dimensions.

I plan to start building cabinets, chairs, tables and other stuff for my home and maybe, maybe, in the future I can get some commission projects for a little extra cash but that is only a wish.

Unfortunately, I do not have a dedicated shop and am using a 2 car garage (only fits 1 car though) that has limited space (with all the other junk in there) so I will have to figure out how to make this workbench mobile but I have some Ideas. All of my shop tools are mobile already. 
I am still working on other projects for storage in the garage to create more floorspace so I know that will have some bearing on the final top dimensions but in the mean time, maybe some of you out there may have some useful experience with workbench sizes and some of your projects that you can pass on that will give me some ideas and guidelines.
I bought one workbench book but it is not the greatest regarding sizing and concentrates more on the styles.

Thanks for any helpful advice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dimensions of a workbench, very abbreviated version, should be no 'deeper' than you can comfortably reach across. That usually translates to 24", and because most cabinets are about that dimension, 24" will address everything pretty readily. For length, 6' is not big and not small. Many have gone smaller with success, and that because of space limitations. And unless you're clamping long boards to the front of the bench for jointing, 5' to 6' is a solid approach.

This evening I ran my #8 jointer along the edge of an 84" run of pine for a project I'm working with my son (a pewter cupboard), and my 6' bench did just fine.

There are pics of my bench in my projects page if you're interested. Hope this helps!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

+1 to the above. as for height it depends on what sort of work you do. if you are planning on planing and surfacing a lot on the bench make it about elbow height (when standing with arms to your wides) if you plan on doing mostly routing and power tool work on it make it a few inches higher than that.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool. that helps a lot. 
I appreciate the input and advice.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

pure cosmetics

the dimensions of a bench, the length, the depth is pure BS

its more bout the little you have and making the most of it that separates one from the rest

at some point, building a good bench, becomes a good lesson in humility

: )


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it is a trophy

and so it should be


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I built my 21st Century WB at just under 90in. long. If I were to do it again, I think I would have chosen something shorter like 60in or so. I also have an old 8ft long 2×4 plywood bench that thus far I have failed to remove. My point is, there really is such a thing as too big for the shop.

A shorter bench would allow you to more easily walk all the way around it and IMO, THAT is something to consider. As far as height, I made mine <1/4in shorter than my TS outfeed. Also making it HEAVY is a definite PLUS (or at least use the storage below for spare wood, etc.).

Do a LJs search on the 21st Century WBs and you will find some interesting variations on the design.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"pure cosmetics

the dimensions of a bench, the length, the depth is pure BS"

I couldn't disagree with you more, Moron.

Tried handwork on a bench that's 45" high? Can't get over top of the tool. Want to bend over and work on something that's 24" off the floor? Good luck. Workbench 4' deep, front to back? You'll be reaching constantly, and can't effectively place clamps to hold the work.

Lots of things in shops are more cosmetic in nature, yes, but workbench dimensions certainly are not.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Height is very important, maybe the most important ergonomically speakng. As for overall size, i think it should be tailored to your shop size and type of projects/work you plan to do. Like Mike, I think weight is important. As for drawers/doors, it should also be based on what you plan to store there. Basically a bench that fits your work needs,space requirements, and budget is the best bench. Personalized just to fit for you. No two should be the exact same in my opinion.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing about furniture is purely cosmetic. It has to be functional and beautiful. Workbenches and chairs both must be constructed around the human form to be effective.

Really you need to evaluate what kind of work you do and that (along with the proportions of you body) will give you the dimensions you need. Smitty has some good advice.

As far as height. If you hand plane try putting the bench at a height where your pinky joint hits your hand when your arms are down. This may seem low but will make hand planing so much easier. (you can always build a small bench on bench to raise joinery work to a more comfortable height.)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like a wider bench because my shop is so small. I know that seems contradictory but unfortunately I have to use it for multiple things. My bench is 34 by 84 and I have shelves underneath where I store a whole multitude of things that I need. I want to add 12 more feet to my shop and when I do I will build a nice heavy European work bench that is maybe 24" x 85" with a complete cabinet full of drawers underneath.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, this has been a interesting thread. Thank you all for your opinions and I will use this knowledge when making my bench. One key item was mentioned, available space. I think that will be more of a determining factor than most other things regarding length and width. BUT having said that I think I will be pushing the limits on that one to err on the side of a larger top than a smaller one. Plus, the idea of putting cabinetry in the base is really appealing for the additional storage space for hand tools and so on.

HorizontalMike, I have been perusing the threads on the 21st century bench already and looked at your own site for ideas. Once I got there, I got distracted by your observatory more than anything. lol.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm on the other side of the fench when it comes to benches…..I've built about 5, and all have been a little different in diminsions. I still have and use all of them. My shop is big enough to handle them….The bench I'm using now I built about 2 years ago…..It is about 40" high, 42" wide, and 101" long….I like my benches up high, along with all my other benches, work tables, table saw, router cabinet, etc. I don't like stooping over to do things, and I don't do hand tools like planing, scraping, sawing, etc. My bench has a storage cabinet full of drawers that I built specifically to fit the bench….It has 2 vices and 2 power strips, and does eveything I need it to do….This thing is a beast, and oh so heavy. The top is 3" thick, and takes everything I throw at it…Here's a shot of the bench….Remember…this is my bench…you build yours anyway you want to…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

That bench is a power tool on it's own. Nice job.

What's the hardboard clamped there for?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

RGtools,

I think I was going to put a stain or finish on, or paint something…..I really don't remember, but it was to protect the top….It's been so long ago I forgot…. It doesn't aways stay on there…Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Rick - I like your RAS setup on the back wall very much… Needing that myself. Nice work!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Smitty…. I think we've talked about that before in another post (?). You had mentioned you were going to put one in your shop, and had a bout 17-18' to work with, if memory serves me, which it doesn't all the time….)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I knew I liked that RAS bench!  It's from a different angle in this post but *still* looks good. heh heh

Good to see it in context of your other work surfaces. You *do* like everything high up… But without a serious hand tool presence, it does make sense. Nice workbench,w ith a fine job incorporating power strips and storage!


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick, that is a very nice bench. I really like the storage underneath. I bet it comes in handy. I know my bench will not be that large as it will have to share a garage with a bunch of garage stuff and a car but a set of drawers and maybe 1 cabinet were what I was thinking for the base.


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

I just want to throw in my 2 cents here. As others have said, length is not a critical dimension: anything longer than 4' should be good. Mine is a bit longer than 5', which suits me well in my small shop.

Others have talked a lot about the height, and I have nothing new to say about that. It depends on the type of work you do.

I think that the most critical dimension is actually width. My opinion is that a bench just under 2' wide is best. As others have said, if it is too wide, you will have trouble reaching across it. My main beef with a bench that is too wide is that it becomes difficult to clamp things to. I find myself working with 2' pieces often (as others have pointed out, it is a common dimension for cabinets, as well as small sheet goods), so if it is about 23" wide, it's basically perfect for clamping these things.

But that's just what works for me, and for my style of woodworking.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@WhoMe,

Like I said in my post…..my bench size is not for everyone. You have to build yours to suit your needs and available space that you have, and what will work for you. This bench just happens to work for me. I like a big wide, long bench, cause I do have the room in the shop, plus I sometimes build large projects for a few customers (and myself) like an armoire or entertainment center, etc. So the extra width and length comes in handy for my needs. I have never had a problem clamping up anything on it, cause it does have about a 4" overhang all the way around it.. If I can't reach across it from one side, I just simply walk around behind it to do glue-ups or clamping..Keeping plenty of clearance around your bench (and this is only me) is important for just that purpose… But, I also have a big assembly table, so that helps also. So you have to build it to your to suit your needs, and others have to do the same for their needs, albiet, large, small, medium, and the room you have..Whatever size you decide on, some needed storage under the bench is nice. Makes it convenient to keep your marking, gageing, and layout tools right at hand…...But again…that's me…I like things handy….


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

build your bench to suit your needs…my bench doubles as a outfeed table,the width is 30" and the length is 55"...i have a small shop,and i wanted a bench that my projects would fit on top of with some room to spare…i have 2-1/2" overhangs all the way around for clamping…the top is mdf,and i should have planned for a layer of hardboard but i did not…i built a small cabinet underneath with drawers for storage…its also on castors so i can use my space wisely…a vice and bench dogs are next…there are endless design options for a bench and that makes it so much fun…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

WhoMe, you mentioned you got a workbench book, Which one?

I found the Workbench Design Book by Chris Schwarz to be most helpful. It presents about 7 different designs and explains the pros and cons of each. Chris is a hand tool centric type woodworker, so he tends to promote that type of bench. He does cover other designs and explains the best height for each type work for instance.

Ultimately you have to decide what fits what you want to do. Some folks want their bench against a wall, others want it in the middle of the shop. Some folks arrange the bench so it can serve as an outfeed table for their table saw. I want my bench in the middle of the floor on the front side of my table saw where I can work all around it and outfeed from my saw doesn't run into stuff on my bench..


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to rehash an old tread, but I figured it was better than starting a new one…but I've been thinking a lot about a workbench im planning lately. I'm 6'2" and will use the bench as a combination assembly, hand tools and power tools bench. I've been thinking 30"x84"x36" high. I'm thinking that may actually be too large of a footprint in my shop thats between 200 and 250 sq ft, but also too short for what I'll need. Also gonna add a vice and two rows of 3/4" bench dogs approx 7" and 13" in from the front end with 3" spacing. Are there any gaping holes in my plans or any suggestions people can make?


----------

